# Why do traders post on forums?



## pennywise75 (11 August 2008)

after spending many hours scrolling through some very insightful traders minds, I  asked myself "why does a trader post on here?"

Is ego a part of it? trying to out wit your fellow traders?

Is it more a social outlet?

Or is it more trader want to  mentor/teach new traders?

Anyway just thought it would be an interesting thread. 

Thanks


----------



## Fishbulb (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*

i see it as "conversation" - as if a bunch of traders are in a pub or something


----------



## pennywise75 (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*



Fishbulb said:


> i see it as "conversation" - as if a bunch of traders are in a pub or something





A pub full of drunken traders.. that would be a sight


----------



## korrupt_1 (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*

like to bounce ideas around...

put your view on matter out and see if anyone else agrees/disagree with that...

pass the time when the market doesn't do anything interesting...

if you give,.. you may receive... ie.. contribute to the forum,.. the forum may help you back...


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*



pennywise75 said:


> Is ego a part of it? trying to out wit your fellow traders?
> 
> Is it more a social outlet?
> 
> ...





To me pennywise75 it is those things but mostly it is easier to say what you think to an audience that you have never seen and don`t see, have no preconceived ideas about someone from other peoples  `opinions` .
Also to share information that may interest others.

Also to avoid in the physical world .... labeling, pidgeon-holing, boxed, cajoled, manipulation, control, parroting/repeating conversation, name calling, sour people and bad-mouthing.


----------



## pennywise75 (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*



Wysiwyg said:


> To me pennywise75 it is those things but mostly it is easier to say what you think to an audience that you have never seen and don`t see, have no preconceived ideas about someone from other peoples  `opinions` .
> Also to share information that may interest others.
> 
> Also to avoid in the physical world .... labeling, pidgeon-holing, boxed, cajoled, manipulation, control, parroting/repeating conversation, name calling, sour people and bad-mouthing.




Do you think Ego is bad for a trader?


----------



## Speewha (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*

Hello, 
It’s fun !
It is interesting to hear a wide range of diverse views not only on trading.

I feel as if I have made a whole bunch of new friends, who have a common interest and who share their experience and knowledge freely.

Hope that I can become a positive poster. 

Regards


----------



## strudy (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*

Speaking for myself, the reasons That I post are firstly to help others not to make the same costly mistakes that I have made in the past
plus It's a way of paying back the help that I have received. Call it Karma.

You never know it all and you never stop learning either.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*



pennywise75 said:


> Do you think Ego is bad for a trader?




Not good nor bad.Mechanical trading is successful and discretionary trading is successful.While disretionary trading is susceptible to emotion overriding mental commands it is more exciting than cold hard mechanical trading.


----------



## pennywise75 (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*



korrupt_1 said:


> like to bounce ideas around...
> 
> put your view on matter out and see if anyone else agrees/disagree with that...
> 
> ...




Firstly ... cute baby, I think i am getting soft 

I am going to make a presumption.. its yours?  .. I have two of my own both under 4. This is going of the track a little, but how do you find the time to trade and post?


----------



## Family_Guy (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*

Sounds like we need a quarterly or half year Pub meeting.


----------



## shmi (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*

oh thats actually not a bad idea really


----------



## white_goodman (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*



Family_Guy said:


> Sounds like we need a quarterly or half year Pub meeting.




pub crawl perhaps.... us younger members on the forums who are still at uni will lead the way


----------



## shmi (11 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*

what city or will we have several?


----------



## banjosmyth (11 August 2008)

Great Question

I think it has a lot to do with finding an escape from reality.  In these forums no body really knows the truth about anyone.  That means you can create a persona that you like.

Also I think sometimes 'ego' gets a bit of a rough go 
Taking pride in your knowledge and what you have achieved can be a great thing - especially if you are happy to share this knowledge with others 


Thanks for a great topic

Cheers 

Banjo


----------



## pennywise75 (12 August 2008)

Noticed all the heavy posters have stayed away.
would enjoy what their thoughts are on this thread


----------



## prawn_86 (12 August 2008)

Ok im not a 'trader' but i have a few posts under my belt.

I post mainly to learn realistically. Even if i am posting my research and the like I prefer it when people question it or make me think deeper about it.

Its a sharing of knowledge and ideas, and hopefully that helps to make the whole ASF community a profit


----------



## theasxgorilla (12 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*



pennywise75 said:


> Do you think Ego is bad for a trader?




You need to be confident that you are going to win, so I think you need ego.  But you also need humility.  If you can't balance the two then your mood will fluctuate in line with the markets, somewhere on the sliding scale between euphoria and despair.  Arrogance and stubborness are bad for a trader.


----------



## pennywise75 (12 August 2008)

Thanks for the post

I believe long term traders take on a coaching / mentoring role and its great to see

Keep up the good work


----------



## pennywise75 (12 August 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Ok im not a 'trader' but i have a few posts under my belt.




OK .. a newbie question
if your not a trader, what are you?


----------



## stock nub (12 August 2008)

Think the term you are looking for is INVESTOR

Im still fairly new to the beautiful beast called the stock market so

I guess I would say I post so I can learn more from others haha eg when they tell me what im posting is total rubbish


----------



## professor_frink (12 August 2008)

I'm actually a bored 52 year old housewife that pretends to be different things on the internet. Once I'm done pretending to be a trader, I'm off to go and post on a forum with my muslim friends from Iran, then I'll go and say hi to my fellow gay and lesbian climate change activists that live in San Fransisco.



> OK .. a newbie question
> if your not a trader, what are you?




Prawn(or Ray as he is know to his fellow inmates) is an internet troll and a psychopath. I'd stay away from him before he figures out where you live


----------



## pepperoni (12 August 2008)

Traders posting is really wierd ... but investors posting is fine :

I bet on roulette having regard to the last few numbers ... thats about as far as I get into trading.


----------



## explod (12 August 2008)

*Re: Why do traders post?*



white_goodman said:


> pub crawl perhaps.... us younger members on the forums who are still at uni will lead the way





"Dont' you worry about that"  some of us oldies brought up on overproof rum in the outback of Queensland may still give you a run for the money.  In fact "bring it on".

The forums are great.  Love hitting the big simplified picture against the finite analysts.    Sociology was may favorite area.   When the old back gave out from shearing had to go to uni.

But most of all, you recieve ideas and give ideas.   I would never buy a stock without reading the threads on it as well.


----------



## DennisTheTrader (12 August 2008)

pennywise75 said:


> after spending many hours scrolling through some very insightful traders minds, I  asked myself "why does a trader post on here?"
> 
> Is ego a part of it? trying to out wit your fellow traders?
> 
> ...




I think its a bit of everything you mentioned, and it doesnt apply to just traders, but any forum in general. It'll be the same reason why a car enthusiast would join a car forum, or a games addict joining a PC games forum. 
For me, its a place to talk about it since no one at work shares the same interest.


----------



## brty (13 August 2008)

Hi,

Explod,

Goodness gracious, I know what you're trying to do.

I call it feeding the chooks.

:

brty


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2008)

It's pretty boring sitting at home by yourself with no one to talk to but the dog. And when you haven't got one of those .....


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 August 2008)

kennas said:


> It's pretty boring sitting at home by yourself with no one to talk to but the dog. And when you haven't got one of those .....




You could be taking latin dancing classes you know.


----------



## Naked shorts (29 September 2008)

I am active on the forums to gauge the market sentiment behind the stocks/currencies I am analyzing.


----------

